# Hello All



## kguinn40 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum but not new to training. I am a retired SSGT. in the United States Marine Corps and have been training for about 10 years. I am a member of a few other boards but figured i would jump on this one as well. Glad I did, there are a ton of great stickeys and resources. So me in a nutshell... If im not training and eating. I am spending time with my daughters or on my Harley.


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 6, 2015)

Diet
Around 3100 Calories (Macros in check by using a former pro as a trainer /nutritionist) Mainly consisting of Chicken, Green Veggies, Eggs, Protein, and 2 Gallons of water daily.

Training
Every Mon-Sat with trainer (Sundays on my own). Always starting with 45 mins of varying fasted Cardio

Measurables
I am 38 y/o 6' 228lbs and 12% bf

Goals
I am looking to head into my winter bulk early, would like to add 15-20 lbs of lean muscle mass prior to cutting in spring for my first show


----------



## jas101 (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome to imf. Nice intro. Thank you for your service.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome to imf.. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 8, 2015)

jas101 said:


> Welcome to imf. Nice intro. Thank you for your service.


Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 8, 2015)

sneedham said:


> Welcome to imf..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 8, 2015)

brazey said:


> Welcome...


Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome and thank you for your service


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome Devil Dog!!!


----------

